# Cost per month of National Health System in Spain after 1 years residency



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi. Does anyone know the real cost of buying into the National Health system in Spain after 1 year. I've read its 60 Euros but my husband was told by a mortgage advisor in Spain that he knows a couple with a child paying 310 Euros per month in total. If we started s business could we buy into Health Service immediately. We're both in our 40's (obviously not retiring age!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It is €60 per person per month for those aged under 65 and €157 per person per month for those aged 65 and over.


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for quick reply. Do you know people who are paying the 60 Euros. Is there an official website where I can check this. Thanks


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We are currently registered on Convenio Especial. It only took a couple of months for the paperwork and it is great for emergent care. Cost is 57€ for under 65 y/o and around 160 €a month for over that age. For more info check on saludinforma.es. And, you can google Convenio Especial. We are pleased with it.


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for that's what i wanted to hear. Someone who actually is using it. Are you covered as you would be in UK. My husband has had cancer and needs 3 months check ups and we wonder if would be able to get the same care with a pre existing condition.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Thank you for that's what i wanted to hear. Someone who actually is using it. Are you covered as you would be in UK. My husband has had cancer and needs 3 months check ups and we wonder if would be able to get the same care with a pre existing condition.


Yes, all pre-existing conditions are covered. It's just like public healthcare in any other country, where all conditions are covered. I'm on public healthcare and have cancer that was diagnosed before going on the public system.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Allheart I hope you recover fully and quickly. Look after yourself


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Allheart I hope you recover fully and quickly. Look after yourself


Thank you Rabbitcat.  Looking good so far!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Thank you for that's what i wanted to hear. Someone who actually is using it. Are you covered as you would be in UK. My husband has had cancer and needs 3 months check ups and we wonder if would be able to get the same care with a pre existing condition.


I am American and know nothing of the U.K. System. There are no preexisting conditions but you must go through your GP medico to get referred to Oncology for your checkups. It may have a longer wait than you are used to. But, cancer is considered emergent and maybe not. We bowed out of Sanitas healthcare after two years and got on this system. The coverage does not include medications nor non emergent ambulance rides. It covers everything else. My main issue was my cervical spine surgery just prior to cancelling the private policy. I also have lumbar issues, both due to a lifetime of falls and other bicycling injuries. Now my lower back is messed up and I have a wait to see the neurosurgeons. Just discomfort. Anyway, you need to go through your Social Security/Healthcare office. They should get you started with the correct form. It is an easy process. If I were you guys, I would go to your GP as soon as it is in effect.


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Elyles and Allheart. Thanks for great replies. are you both paying the 60 Euros month. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Hi Elyles and Allheart. Thanks for great replies. are you both paying the 60 Euros month. Thanks.


I know lots of people using the _convenio especial _ & that's what they pay - the figures are as Lynn gave in the first answer. All pre-existing conditions are covered, all treatment is covered, but you pay the full cost of all medications.


I suspect the mortgage advisor is confused & the couple he is talking about are self-employed & that is the autónomo payment.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Hi Elyles and Allheart. Thanks for great replies. are you both paying the 60 Euros month. Thanks.


 I am till August then I also qualify for the pass to ride the bus for free


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for all your great replies. That's another part of the puzzle sorted on our journey to moving to Spain! Just need to try and sort the private health cover for my husband for the first year until we qualify for national health service there.


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

To Elyles. I've got a few more years until I get my bus pass. But I hear public transport is good there to!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Sweetpea68 said:


> To Elyles. I've got a few more years until I get my bus pass. But I hear public transport is good there to!


Very much depends on where you live!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, all pre-existing conditions are covered. It's just like public healthcare in any other country, where all conditions are covered. I'm on public healthcare and have cancer that was diagnosed before going on the public system.


Did you have an problem getting the private insurance for one year before going onto convention especial?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Hi Elyles and Allheart. Thanks for great replies. are you both paying the 60 Euros month. Thanks.


You're welcome.  I'm not paying, as I'm a Spanish citizen (and Canadian citizen), but you get the same healthcare as a Spaniard. 

I know two people who have been treated for breast cancer, and they will be followed here. One is on her way here from Scotland, and the other one from England is here but is not due for her next appt yet. The one from England came with me for support in my last appt with my oncologist and asked if she will be followed here with the same protocol as in England, and my oncologist said yes. The treatment in Spain is top notch in the world, including for cancer. So don't be worried about that. You can cross that worry off your list completely!


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Another question as it pertains to what Sweetpea is asking. I understand you need to have private insurance and be a resident for a year before we can pay for convenio especial. But effectively I assume I need it for 2 years as I had to sign up for Insurance last December for a year to prove I had it before I even applied for non-Lucrative visa. I arrive in Spain at the end of April, so I need to renew my Sanitas insurance for another year next December? But cannot apply for the convenio especial till May 2017 after a years residence. I keep reading private insurance companies only do a year at a time. 
Allheart, I'm almost there!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Did you have an problem getting the private insurance for one year before going onto convention especial?


I went straight into the public system very shortly after getting here and never had private insurance. I have a ton of health problems and would have paid through the nose to get any private health insurance, so I'm very, very fortunate!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

ptjd said:


> Allheart, I'm almost there!


Woot! Can't wait to see you guys - neighbours from the forum. Awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Ptjd. Can you explain why you had to apply for non lucrative visa. Is that something to do with non EU person or something else? I think I just apply for residency when I arrive from UK. Does anyone know how it applies to our children aged 10 & 12. The private insurance is the hard part cheapest we can find is £4400 for my husband alone with BUPA. No one else will touch us because of his cancer. We can't even exclude the cancer despite the fact it's the easiest to treat and his seems to have been contained and removed.


----------



## ptjd (May 27, 2015)

Sweetpea, sorry to have confused you, I am from US so its a little different. I have to have insurance and visa approval before I go live over 90 days in Spain. From what I understand EU citizens can apply after they get there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Thanks for quick reply. Do you know people who are paying the 60 Euros. Is there an official website where I can check this. Thanks


Have a look at the section on Purchasing Public Health Insurance on this UK Government website:-

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweetpea68 said:


> Hi Ptjd. Can you explain why you had to apply for non lucrative visa. Is that something to do with non EU person or something else? I think I just apply for residency when I arrive from UK. Does anyone know how it applies to our children aged 10 & 12. The private insurance is the hard part cheapest we can find is £4400 for my husband alone with BUPA. No one else will touch us because of his cancer. We can't even exclude the cancer despite the fact it's the easiest to treat and his seems to have been contained and removed.


... but that's an English company which are well known for being way more expensive than Spanish ones.

Have you looked at all the Spanish companies (Sanitas or ASSA etc.)?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Would a BUPA policy even be acceptable to the Spanish authorities for the purposes of registering as a resident? I seem to recall posts on the forum from a while ago saying that only cover provided by Spanish companies was being accepted - am I dreaming, or can anyone else remember that?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Very much depends on where you live!


 here it is superb


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

ptjd said:


> Another question as it pertains to what Sweetpea is asking. I understand you need to have private insurance and be a resident for a year before we can pay for convenio especial. But effectively I assume I need it for 2 years as I had to sign up for Insurance last December for a year to prove I had it before I even applied for non-Lucrative visa. I arrive in Spain at the end of April, so I need to renew my Sanitas insurance for another year next December? But cannot apply for the convenio especial till May 2017 after a years residence. I keep reading private insurance companies only do a year at a time. Allheart, I'm almost there!


 they do a year at a time but you can cancel if you cross your t's and dot your i's


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I seem to recall posts on the forum from a while ago saying that only cover provided by Spanish companies was being accepted - am I dreaming, or can anyone else remember that?


I remember reading that too here on the forum. But I don't remember where either. Or perhaps we were both in the same DreamLand?


----------



## Sweetpea68 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok I will check that. It's called BUPA International. Sanitas refused initially but after speaking on phone they may consider it after a written letter but we're not holding out much hope. I will check out the other company mentioned. Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I remember reading that too here on the forum. But I don't remember where either. Or perhaps we were both in the same DreamLand?


I remember it too, and I'm not in dream land yet (but hope to be soon considering the time)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweetpea, could you please let us know which company will cover your husband? I'm planning a trip to Canada and need to get health insurance, but I'm in the midst of chemo and will no doubt have problems. So I would really appreciate finding out what company covers cancer patients. In the future there may be others who have had or are having cancer treatment who may also benefit from this info.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Sweetpea, could you please let us know which company will cover your husband? I'm planning a trip to Canada and need to get health insurance, but I'm in the midst of chemo and will no doubt have problems. So I would really appreciate finding out what company covers cancer patients. In the future there may be others who have had or are having cancer treatment who may also benefit from this info.


It's travel insurance you would be applying for, though, not actual private health insurance so the providers could be different.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> It's travel insurance you would be applying for, though, not actual private health insurance so the providers could be different.


My private insurance company in Canada also did traveller's insurance. This isn't the norm?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Sweetpea, could you please let us know which company will cover your husband? I'm planning a trip to Canada and need to get health insurance, but I'm in the midst of chemo and will no doubt have problems. So I would really appreciate finding out what company covers cancer patients. In the future there may be others who have had or are having cancer treatment who may also benefit from this info.


Allheart, depending on who you buy your plane ticket from, you will be offered the opportunity to buy travel insurance along with the ticket, no questions asked. The travel insurance usually covers flight cancellation, lost luggage and also medical care while travelling. The medical cover is limited (usually caps out at about 30,000€...read the fine print) and isn't enough for me in the States. But it might be enough for you in Canada. 

Two places that I know of that offer the option of travel insurance with the tickets are Iberia and Viajes El Corte Ingles. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Allheart, depending on who you buy your plane ticket from, you will be offered the opportunity to buy travel insurance along with the ticket, no questions asked. The travel insurance usually covers flight cancellation, lost luggage and also medical care while travelling. The medical cover is limited (usually caps out at about 30,000€...read the fine print) and isn't enough for me in the States. But it might be enough for you in Canada.
> 
> Two places that I know of that offer the option of travel insurance with the tickets are Iberia and Viajes El Corte Ingles. I'm sure there are others.


Hi Kalohi. It's been a while since we bumped into each other. 

Thanks for that. I didn't know. I'm going with AirTransat, so I will ask them what their offer is.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> My private insurance company in Canada also did traveller's insurance. This isn't the norm?


Some of them do, but there are other companies who offer travel and other kinds of insurance but not health insurance.

My private health insurer just does health insurance (which gives me a very limited amount of medical cover when travelling) but no other kind of insurance.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Some of them do, but there are other companies who offer travel and other kinds of insurance but not health insurance.
> 
> My private health insurer just does health insurance (which gives me a very limited amount of medical cover when travelling) but no other kind of insurance.


I just booked my ticket and took out medical insurance. The company is called Allianz, and I looked them up and they do all kinds of insurance. But I looked up the other two companies mentioned in this thread - BUPA and Sanitas and only the former does travel insurance. 

So it's 23 euros to cover up to 30,000 euros for my two-week trip, but it doesn't cover pre-existing conditions. On the advice of the booking agent, I'll call them to see if that excludes anything and everything to do with cancer or treatment side effects. If they're excluded, I might beef up my package.


----------

